# Clone the lemans to a GTO or keep it "real"?



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm In the early phases or a 70 Lemans convertible restoration. Was watching a Mecum auto show and someone Restored a 69 camaro RS and converted it to a Z-28 and this was "acceptable" to collectors to call it a Z-28. Would the same apply to to a lemans-GTO clone or just keep a straight lemans sport. A new engine and interior are going in it. Outside of that and badges and nose what else would be need to be changed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It would be accepted as a GTO clone, but there are a ton of clones out there. I would leave it a Lemans convert, they look cool, and not too many left. It'll prolly get more notice being a LeMans then a clone. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

docmark1 said:


> I'm In the early phases or a 70 Lemans convertible restoration. Was watching a Mecum auto show and someone Restored a 69 camaro RS and converted it to a Z-28 and this was "acceptable" to collectors to call it a Z-28. Would the same apply to to a lemans-GTO clone or just keep a straight lemans sport. A new engine and interior are going in it. Outside of that and badges and nose what else would be need to be changed.


I don't know where that came from but I can assure you the real Camaro people don't "accept" or appreciate more fake Z28's. By most accounts, there are more 69 Z28's in existence today than Chevrolet produced. 

I'm with Rukee. Keep it a LeMans or it will always be a fake GTO and there are enough of them already too.... Adding the GTO hood for the "look" is good and I would do that too if I had a LeMans but the badging would stay true to it's original model.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the above two posts. I like the idea of the GTO hood, though. Nice Lemans's today are as rare as non-SS El Caminos, and are rarely seen. I would leave the car alone, and keep its integrety. You could get just as hairy an engine in a LeMans as a GTO in 1970. Not a bad thing! I remember when I had my first GTO, a primer gray '66, there was a local "old" lady (about 35!) who drove around in a '65 Lemans convertible...montero red, parchment interior, 4-speed, rally cluster dash, rally wheels, the whole bit...everybody wanted that car, and not to clone, either. Of course, the car was NOT for sale!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my take on cloning. If the prospective model is just too rare and far outside your price range I'd say OK. If you are comfortable knowing the car is a clone but still have that same true-to-heart feeling when driving it, I say OK. If you are comfortable explaining to every inquirer of the car that it is truly a Lemans, I say OK. Otherwise, keep it true to original and sell it to purchase a true GTO. You will be much happier with the end result. As for the Lemans namesake, it's named after a glorious track. Lots of history there. I'd be proud to own an early year model. After all, aside from Tempest, it is the model the GTO is based on.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, a GTO clone is worth considerably more than a Lemans Sport. I am keeping my 70 a Lemans Sport, and the Sport option gave you the entire GTO interior and gauges, except most were 350 cars. I am putting the GTO hood and spoiler on, and the 69 Judge stripes on, making a Jury car. If you show your car as a Lemans with GTO parts it is what it is, if you make a fake GTO then you have to explain it, or lie and be called out by your vin tag. The GTO nose is way better looking than the Lemans, although less durable. Your money, your car, build it how you like. It will have resto mod value either way.
Unless it's a Pontiac show, you will have the only Lemans in a sea of GTO's. My car was appreciated as a dad explained to his son the diferences between the Lemans and GTOs.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Keep it a Lemans. There're a ton of Goat clones out there and only a few Lemans.


----------



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

Keep it. Honestly mine is no where near done, but I still get crazy amounts of people asking me what it is. It's almost more rare now a days than a gto ( with all the clones ) running around.

Best of luck.

-Mike


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

I just call mine a "LeGoat". Its a 67 Lemans with a GTO 400, hence the name. I'd like to get the GTO hood, but keep the LeMans badging. Or have custom "LeGoat" badging...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

"LeGoat" badging would be cool. Talk about getting questions then!


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

I just have to get it made. Talk about one of a kind! Of course, I wouldn't complain if anyone else wanted to make one.


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Keep it a Lemans sport. Its a very cool car and you just don't see them that much anymore in a sea of GTOs. Can't wait to see pics when your done!


----------



## X~Nightstalker (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree to leave it. With all the clones the LeMans breed is getting more and more rare.


----------



## PelegLead (Sep 26, 2021)

docmark1 said:


> I'm In the early phases or a 70 Lemans convertible restoration. Was watching a Mecum auto show and someone Restored a 69 camaro RS and converted it to a Z-28 and this was "acceptable" to collectors to call it a Z-28. Would the same apply to to a lemans-GTO clone or just keep a straight lemans sport. A new engine and interior are going in it. Outside of that and badges and nose what else would be need to be changed.


My 70 will be a close to clone as far as some see. She's mine, I'm on my 5th old pontiac now, 3rd 1970 lemans. I'm keeping spoiler


docmark1 said:


> I'm In the early phases or a 70 Lemans convertible restoration. Was watching a Mecum auto show and someone Restored a 69 camaro RS and converted it to a Z-28 and this was "acceptable" to collectors to call it a Z-28. Would the same apply to to a lemans-GTO clone or just keep a straight lemans sport. A new engine and interior are going in it. Outside of that and badges and nose what else would be need to be changed.


I'm on my 5th old pontiac now, 68 gto I sold was most 'valuable'. Third 70 lemans is my car tho, on my 3rd and this one I'll die owning. Since I don't care about resale, I'm keeping spoiler, 455 with sniper efi, GTO hood, other things.....but I'll never change the front end, put a GTO emblem, Judge stripping, etc....I can clone my car up as much as I want, keep it original where I want to, put in the 2-amp insane stereo system, etc......"value" is my definition for myself and my car to me.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Now you know what I think. I have a 461Engine in my Lemans, but with the original 326 emblem on the side. People come by and say I love your GTO,

No I say, it is not a GTO, ……but a Lemans. I love GTO’s but see no reduction in status by it being a Lemans.

It is like a Rolex watch. Many think it is the world’s best. But it is not by far. It is just the worlds “best known” luxury brand. Many other watches are much better made and cost as much or more; Patek Philipe; Jaeger LeCoultre; Cartier; Blancpain; Zenith;…….

But wear one of those and no one will notice, ……but should you care?

Be you, and what you enjoy.


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

yes definitely keep it real. It is cooler than a fake GTO and likely worth more as a true car. If the desire is for a GTO have you considered selling the lemans and buying a GTO?


----------



## PelegLead (Sep 26, 2021)

docmark1 said:


> I'm In the early phases or a 70 Lemans convertible restoration. Was watching a Mecum auto show and someone Restored a 69 camaro RS and converted it to a Z-28 and this was "acceptable" to collectors to call it a Z-28. Would the same apply to to a lemans-GTO clone or just keep a straight lemans sport. A new engine and interior are going in it. Outside of that and badges and nose what else would be need to be changed.





docmark1 said:


> I'm In the early phases or a 70 Lemans convertible restoration. Was watching a Mecum auto show and someone Restored a 69 camaro RS and converted it to a Z-28 and this was "acceptable" to collectors to call it a Z-28. Would the same apply to to a lemans-GTO clone or just keep a straight lemans sport. A new engine and interior are going in it. Outside of that and badges and nose what else would be need to be changed.


If I had a 68 than I would clone. The enduranca front end, headlight covers, etc is my favorite gto. The 70, I'm on my 3rd 70 lemans, there's no way I'd clone it. The 70 I have now has many upgrades from the original Lemans she was. I guess mine is a Tweener. I have 455, sniper efi, 400TH, dual exhaust, electric fans, spoiler....but never any GTO badging or trying to "JUDGE IT UP". I love the 70 front end better on my lemans, but I'll gto her only so far. 
But this is gonna my last old pontiac, not going to sell it ever, value means nothing to me, and I'm installing an insane stereo, counsel will house a double din, and going to do a lot of yellow accents in the interior. 
I agree with most here....don't clone it. I'm ace'n the cowl hood next spring and putting a GTO hood on mine. 
Love your car man!!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

docmark1 said:


> I'm In the early phases or a 70 Lemans convertible restoration. Was watching a Mecum auto show and someone Restored a 69 camaro RS and converted it to a Z-28 and this was "acceptable" to collectors to call it a Z-28. Would the same apply to to a lemans-GTO clone or just keep a straight lemans sport. A new engine and interior are going in it. Outside of that and badges and nose what else would be need to be changed.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

It's you car, do what you want with it. 

read my signature if you want my opinion on the matter...


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, new member and my first post here. When I bought my’69 LeMans two years ago, the previous owner had repainted it and removed all badges and nameplates. I was grateful that it wasn’t converted to a “half fast” goat clone, but the completely “unbadged” look left me wanting a little bit more bling. I went a slightly different direction and added a GT-37 badge on the trunk. The good thing about that is, unless you really know your Pontiacs, most people don’t know what a GT-37 is or that they were an option starting in ‘71. There just aren’t a whole lot of them out there. This car is probably one of the very few 1969 GT-37 “clones” that you’ll hear rumbling down the boulevard, and I don’t have to worry that smartasses will constantly remind me that my car is “Not a real GTO!” I see a lot of car fanatics look at the GT-37 badge, look inside and see the bucket seats and factory 4 speed and simply get a perplexed look on their faces, which suits me just fine.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

‘Vid said:


> Hi everyone, new member and my first post here. When I bought my’69 LeMans two years ago, the previous owner had repainted it and removed all badges and nameplates. I was grateful that it wasn’t converted to a “half fast” goat clone, but the completely “unbadged” look left me wanting a little bit more bling. I went a slightly different direction and added a GT-37 badge on the trunk. The good thing about that is, unless you really know your Pontiacs, most people don’t know what a GT-37 is or that they were an option starting in ‘71. There just aren’t a whole lot of them out there. This car is probably one of the very few 1969 GT-37 “clones” that you’ll hear rumbling down the boulevard, and I don’t have to worry that smartasses will constantly remind me that my car is “Not a real GTO!” I see a lot of car fanatics look at the GT-37 badge, look inside and see the bucket seats and factory 4 speed and simply get a perplexed look on their faces, which suits me just fine.


Nice looking ride. I personally really like the lower tier cars. Downside is finding replacement badging. Some of mine is in poor condition and they are impossible to find.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

‘Vid said:


> Hi everyone, new member and my first post here. When I bought my’69 LeMans two years ago, the previous owner had repainted it and removed all badges and nameplates. I was grateful that it wasn’t converted to a “half fast” goat clone, but the completely “unbadged” look left me wanting a little bit more bling. I went a slightly different direction and added a GT-37 badge on the trunk. The good thing about that is, unless you really know your Pontiacs, most people don’t know what a GT-37 is or that they were an option starting in ‘71. There just aren’t a whole lot of them out there. This car is probably one of the very few 1969 GT-37 “clones” that you’ll hear rumbling down the boulevard, and I don’t have to worry that smartasses will constantly remind me that my car is “Not a real GTO!” I see a lot of car fanatics look at the GT-37 badge, look inside and see the bucket seats and factory 4 speed and simply get a perplexed look on their faces, which suits me just fine.



I like to see emblems or good decals/stripes on a car. Putting something on the car that wasn't messes with people. I think the Buick emblem would be a cool one to add to a fender - either in front of the wheel well area of the front fender or would be neat under the "GTO" fender badge of a 1969, or the trunk as you have it.

Another I think is cool is the Olds "Ram Rod 350" decal - minus the "350" at the bottom and replace it with Ram Air . Another fender badging item in my book.

I plan to create my own lower fender badging for my '68 Lemans where the "GTO" emblem goes on a '69 GTO and still retain the Lemans quarter panel lettering and some custom graphic stripes.


----------

